# What Program for Graphtec Plotter?



## teedizz (May 24, 2017)

New to this and was wondering whats the best program to use to send cut designs from PC over to my plotter? I already have Photoshop and Vector Magic. I know Ill end up needing Illustrator but just curious as to what other program you reccomend? Im just basically just doing single color font designs. Ive seen stuff about Signlab but not sure whats outdated and whats not. Again, Im completely new to this so don't even know how to send designs to my plotter yet.


----------



## javajoe (Jun 23, 2010)

I 've been using VinylMaster Pro with my Graphtec for about 5 years now... Very satisfied with it for Vector Design & Cutting duties. You will need a Raster-based Software like your Photoshop ( and Skills to use it) to compliment Vm as it is fairly limited in manipulating Pixel images. The 2 work together well to cover most any Shirt & Sign Projects. VinylMaster Ltr is a good Entry- level version that may fit the bill.


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

teedizz said:


> New to this and was wondering whats the best program to use to send cut designs from PC over to my plotter? I already have Photoshop and Vector Magic. I know Ill end up needing Illustrator but just curious as to what other program you reccomend? Im just basically just doing single color font designs. Ive seen stuff about Signlab but not sure whats outdated and whats not. Again, Im completely new to this so don't even know how to send designs to my plotter yet.


Everything you need is SignLab 10 . This Program support drivers of your cutter and printer.

*Try the Trial Version of SignLab;*

```
https://updater.cadlink.com/CommercialReleases/trial/SL10Trial.exe
```


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

I too use Photoshop and VectorMagic. I have a Silver Bullet cutter and use SCAL4 (Sure Cuts A Lot) cutting software. It supports many cutters and won't break the bank, unlike SignLab. One off cost with no annual licenses or dongles. It also includes vector design options within the software.

Craft Edge: Software to cut True Type fonts with your eCraft, Black Cat Cougar, Lynx, BossKut Gazelle, Pazzles, Silhouette, USCutter


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

webtrekker said:


> I too use Photoshop and VectorMagic. I have a Silver Bullet cutter and use SCAL4 (Sure Cuts A Lot) cutting software. It supports many cutters and won't break the bank, unlike SignLab. One off cost with no annual licenses or dongles. It also includes vector design options within the software.
> 
> Craft Edge: Software to cut True Type fonts with your eCraft, Black Cat Cougar, Lynx, BossKut Gazelle, Pazzles, Silhouette, USCutter


Flexi has a subscription model ....SignLab does NOT have one...buy it once and its yours forever.

Great software and highly recommend it for anyone who is serious about this business. It will save you a ton of time designing as well as plot to your plotter right from the software.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

The OP says they are only interested in cutting basic font designs, so I'd class SignLab as over the top and way too expensive for their present needs.


----------



## ejnrby (Oct 20, 2014)

On a Graphtec, if you're just doing simple one color text, you can use the included Graphtec Studio software that works well.


----------



## ThreadReady (May 2, 2018)

We plot to our Graphtec 6000 directly from Corel Draw. Never have any issues.


----------



## teedizz (May 24, 2017)

Truly appreciate it. Guess im going to go with Signlab ;-)


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

Check out the demo for sure cuts a lot pro 4 from craftedge.com. I use it and love it combined with Ai, Great combo for everything i do. Not sure what your wanting to do .Any questions send me a pm.


----------



## teedizz (May 24, 2017)

On this Signlab 10...which one do I go with? Lol. CutPro? Print and Cut? VinylPro? etc.


----------



## teedizz (May 24, 2017)

Whoa! I thought it was $500 (which is fine) but $2500 is out of my budget so not going that route. My needed designs are very simple. I have a attached a few samle images. I just want to send these over to my plotter in the needed size and thats it. I already have Photopshop, Illustrator and Vector Magic.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

What Graphtec do you own?


----------



## ThreadReady (May 2, 2018)

Get a hold of an older version of Corel (like X6) and you can send your designs straight to the cutter. Graphtec has a Corel X6 plug-in for free. Shouldn't be more than a couple hundred (if that).


----------



## teedizz (May 24, 2017)

mfatty500 said:


> What Graphtec do you own?



Just bought the CE6000-60. Havent even taken it out the box yet. Lol




and again, Im just cutting this vinyl to be applied to shirts and sweaters.


----------



## ThreadReady (May 2, 2018)

teedizz said:


> Just bought the CE6000-60. Havent even taken it out the box yet. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There should be software that came with the cutter that will do what you're asking about. I haven't tried it out since we already had Corel.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

teedizz said:


> Whoa! I thought it was $500 (which is fine) but $2500 is out of my budget so not going that route. My needed designs are very simple. I have a attached a few samle images. I just want to send these over to my plotter in the needed size and thats it. I already have Photopshop, Illustrator and Vector Magic.



Two of us have already suggested Sure Cuts A Lot, but if you have money to throw away on cutting a few basic font designs then that's your choice I suppose, but how many shirts are you going to have to sell to even make up your $500 budget? SCAL costs about one-tenth of that.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

teedizz said:


> Just bought the CE6000-60. Havent even taken it out the box yet. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can just cut stuff like that from adobe illustrator.
Graphtec has a plug-in to send it to the plotter.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

The software that comes with that is Graphtec studio pro, it's like Flexi sign, it's a good program and easy to learn. it's free with your Graphtec


----------

